

Buddycloud's node.js server just released - imaginator
http://buddycloud.com/cms/content/buddycloud-channel-server-released-v001

======
wildmXranat
Buddycloud, Appleseed, Diaspora oh my, but are there intentions for the
protocol to talk amongst these networks.

Are we aiming for a protocol end goal or for an application end goal?

~~~
imaginator
I'm aiming for happy users. We have enough unused protocols specs floating
around.

Happy users come from good web and mobile clients and a good project goal
(open, privacy you control, multiple server codebases, business friendly (they
can spin up a social network without hooking their wagon to FB))

Good clients need good APIs: secure, realtime, mobile friendly (quick syncing,
good geolocation). APIs also need to be easy to implement for people familiar
with http (the core protocol leverages XMPP's message passing architecture)

And all this needs a good architecture that builds off good federated systems.

So the end goal is to build something the right way and for the right reasons.
If we can execute on that, I believe we will make users happy.

A good solution will sidestep every potential fail moment. We've sidestepped a
few so far and I'm really happy with the quality of developers that are
contributing client and server work. The good protocol is incidental.

------
indexzero
Add a package.json and publish this to npm

~~~
imaginator
Someone published a Debian/Ubuntu package:

add this to your /etc/apt/sources.list: deb <http://debian.jones.dk/> sid
freedombox

and execute "aptitude install channel-server"

~~~
indexzero
Ummm ... just publish it to npm please.

    
    
      cd /path/to/repository
      // create a valid package.json
      npm publish .
    

That way I can:

    
    
      npm install channel-server
    

Like I do with every other node.js application.

~~~
mnutt
npm is great for libraries, but what are the implications for publishing apps?

I have a node app that I'd like people to be able to get easily, but it's
really meant to be modified to suit each person's needs. Right now I just have
people clone/fork a git repo; what would be the process for that if they were
using npm?

------
NHQ
yeah but it still uses BuddyCLoud channels for which you have to run an XMPP
server :[

